# Sauberes Backup für ISPC 3.0.1.6 Neuinstallation



## pee (4. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

welche Ordner bzw. Dateien müssen gesichert werden, damit die Clients und deren Daten nach einer Neuinstallation von ISPC3.0.1.6 wieder sauber eingespielt werden können?

Viele Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

Also auf jeden Fall brauchst du alle mysql datenbanken, dann /var/vmail denn dort liegen die  email accounts und /var/www bzw. /srv/www denn dort liegen die Webseiten. Des weiteren solltest Du ein Backup von /etc machen, da Du noch die ISPconfig user (aber nur die ispconfig user und nicht die systemuser) aus /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow und /etc/group in die gleichnamigen Dateien auf dem neuen Server kopieren musst.

Und denk dran, allses schön inkl. Berechtigungen sichern, also z.B. mit:

tar -pcfz websites.tar.gz /var/www


----------



## pee (6. Nov. 2009)

Danke Till. Ich bewundere es, wie du dich in die Community einbringst.

Und wenn ich alle Daten gebackupt habe, kann ich sie dann einfach wieder in die entsprechenden Ordner extrahieren, oder muss ich noch zusätzlich irgendwelche Conf-Files editieren etc.?



> Und denk dran, allses schön inkl. Berechtigungen sichern, also z.B. mit:
> 
> tar -pcfz websites.tar.gz /var/www


Das mit den Berechtigungen-Sichern kenne ich schon. Wobei im Ubuntuusers-Wiki bei den TAR-Optionen (= http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar#Optionen) zu lesen ist, dass man mit *-p* nur die Berechtigungen beim Extrahieren erhält. Berechtigungen an sich sollten folglich beim Archiv-Anlegen _automatisch immer_ mitgesichert werden. Also egal welche Optionen man angibt.

Stimmt es übrigens, dass Zip oder RAR keine Berechtigungen sichern können?



> tar -pcfz websites.tar.gz /var/www


Ist die Reihenfolge der Archivierungsoptionen wichtig, oder kann ich den Strich am Anfang weglassen und somit einfach folgendes schreiben?



> tar cfzp websites.tar.gz /var/www


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2009)

> Berechtigungen an sich sollten folglich beim Archiv-Anlegen _automatisch immer_ mitgesichert werden. Also egal welche Optionen man angibt.


Das mag sein. Aber ohne -p werden sie nicht wieder angewendet, wenn Du später das Archiv mit xfz extrahierst.



> Ist die Reihenfolge der Archivierungsoptionen wichtig


nein.


----------



## pee (12. Nov. 2009)

Als ich das Backup machen wollte, habe ich folgende Meldungen erhalten:


```
root:~# tar pcfz root-websites.tar.gz /var/www /var/lib/mysql /etc 
tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
tar: /var/www/clients/client1/web1/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
tar: Removing leading `/' from hard link targets
tar: /var/www/clients/client6/web9/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
tar: /var/www/clients/client2/web3/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
tar: /var/www/clients/client7/web12/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
tar: /var/www/clients/client5/web6/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
tar: /var/www/clients/client5/web5/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: socket ignored
```
Kann ich diese Meldungen ignorieren, oder ist unter Umständen mein Backup-Archiv fehlerhaft?

lg


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2009)

Das ist ok. das sind sockets und die können nicht in ein tar.gz gepackt werden.


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Nov. 2009)

Sicher doch deine Datenbanken als dump:

```
/usr/bin/mysqldump -u root --password='deinSQLrootPasswort' –all-databases > /root/all_dbs.sql
```
Dann passiert dir das mit den socks auch nicht.


----------



## pee (25. Nov. 2009)

Danke für die Posts. Doch der MySQL-Dump funktioniert so wie im letztgenannten Befehl nicht. Die Passwortangabe stimmt so nicht. Richtig wäre:


```
mysqldump --user=root --password=password --all-databases | gzip > /root/backups/all_dbs-$(date +\%d.\%m.\%y).sql.gz
```
So ist dann alles auch schön als Gzip-Archiv gepackt. 

Doch wenn ich ein *Bzip-Archiv von /var/www* entpacken will, dann erhalte ich folgende Meldung in vielfacher Ausfertigung im Terminal:



> Kann mknod nicht ausführen: Operation not permitted


Woran liegt das?


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Ok, das Archiv lässt sich als Root auf dem lokalen Rechner entpacken. Der Befehl zum Ausschließen der Socks ist folgender (Beispiel):



> 30 4 * * 2 tar pcfz /root/backups/daten-user-$(/bin/date +\%d.\%m.\%y).tar.gz /var/www /etc /var/vmail /var/lib/mysql --exclude *mysqld.sock


----------



## pee (18. Dez. 2009)

Wie stelle ich sicher, dass ich E-Mail Konten sowie die damit verbundenen E-Mails sichere? Damit ich also die Konten inklusive Ihrer vom Besitzer vorgegebenen Passwörter wiederherstellen kann.

Freue mich auf eure Antwort.


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Dez. 2009)

Die eMails sicherst du via /var/vmail und die Einstellungen / Passwörter stehen in der sql Tabelle.


----------



## pee (18. Dez. 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Die eMails sicherst du via /var/vmail und die Einstellungen / Passwörter stehen in der sql Tabelle.


Weißt du welche MySQL-Tabelle das genau ist bzw. werden die Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert?


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von pee:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> 
> 
> Weißt du welche MySQL-Tabelle das genau ist bzw. werden die Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert?


dbispconfig ist das. Und die Passwörter sind da nicht im Klartext drin


----------



## pee (18. Dez. 2009)

Du bist heute aber schnell. 

Kann ich die *dbispconfig* bei einer Neuinstallation einfach einspielen, um die Domains, Kunden und verschiedenen Benutzer wiederherzustellen? Oder stehen da Daten drin, die für jede Installation einzigartig sein müssen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Dez. 2009)

http://dokuisp.nixhelp.de/doku.php?id=ispconfig3-anleitung#backup_erstellen

schau dir das mal an ... evtl hilft dir das auch nen Schritt weiter?


----------

